# Hedgecoe Project - Patterns in Nature



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Goal was to look for interesting patterns or composition in nature. Slow down, look. Granted I had an hour for lunch, so i looked for 45 minutes and shot for 15. Not enough time, I think I can do better with more practise. May not be everyones cup of tea. They (B & W) remind me of the pen & ink drawings I used to. 

Should i pursue this more or just move on? 

Things I learned... @Gary A. has told me to just look (Echo Hedgecoe), like walk around a fountain, study the light. So today, it was about looking, discovering the light, and what effect it has on the surface. Patterns are easier to spot in B & W. 

1. Green cover. 16mm, custom velvia simulation.





2. Vertical conifer. 16mm, custom Acros simulation.




3. Cuves and depth, conifer. 16mm, custom acros simulation. 




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

Honestly ... (of course honestly ... otherwise I'd be wasting my time ... I just felt that starting the my comments with that word would set a tone of seriousness), I think you nailed it.  What I really liked was your shift to B&W which sorta blinds people into seeing a pattern and not be confused/distracted by the color ... smart move.  Yeah you sorta nailed the assignment, especially under the time limit imposed by lunch. I think well done.  Patterns in nature are harder to see than patterns in manmade stuff.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

The third image is especially interesting in regards to patterns, because you have a repetitive pattern in the leaves which collectively creates a subtle pattern of flowing shapes. Yeah, I'm pushing it a bit ... but it's there. So yes you nailed it, but some of the nails are a bit loose.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Honestly ... (of course honestly ... otherwise I'd be wasting my time ... I just felt that starting the my comments with that word would set a tone of seriousness), I think you nailed it.  What I really liked was your shift to B&W which sorta blinds people into seeing a pattern and not be confused/distracted by the color ... smart move.  Yeah you sorta nailed the assignment, especially under the time limit imposed by lunch. I think well done.  Patterns in nature are harder to see than patterns in manmade stuff.


Thanks. I'm encouraged by your words. I think I can improve if not feeling rushed. Maybe a couple more sessions where time is not an issue, I will be able to quickly see them. It was fun and intense.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

I can hear the internal arguements ... "Is that a pattern ... is that a pattern ... there's one ... nah ... maybe ... hey, look at that ... "


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I can hear the internal arguements ... "Is that a pattern ... is that a pattern ... there's one ... nah ... maybe ... hey, look at that ... "


Pretty much how it went. Had gas too....


jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly ... (of course honestly ... otherwise I'd be wasting my time ... I just felt that starting the my comments with that word would set a tone of seriousness), I think you nailed it.  What I really liked was your shift to B&W which sorta blinds people into seeing a pattern and not be confused/distracted by the color ... smart move.  Yeah you sorta nailed the assignment, especially under the time limit imposed by lunch. I think well done.  Patterns in nature are harder to see than patterns in manmade stuff.
> ...


----------



## zombiesniper (May 10, 2017)

Very nice. 
I do like these.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.
> I do like these.


Thanks Trevor


----------



## smoke665 (May 10, 2017)

I think maybe if there was more contrast by burning in the shadows on #3 it would add more definition and enhance the patterns, but as is I'm not feeling it. #1 and #2 rock! Like to see what #1 looks like as a B&W


----------



## BrentC (May 10, 2017)

Well done!  I like.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I think maybe if there was more contrast by burning in the shadows on #3 it would add more definition and enhance the patterns, but as is I'm not feeling it. #1 and #2 rock! Like to see what #1 looks like as a B&W


Thanks bud. I could convert #1 in post. I shot in jpeg fine but looked at it first in Acros but didn't shoot it. I shot a few others, may post in here later when I get home. Still driving.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Well done!  I like.


Thanks Brent.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear the internal arguements ... "Is that a pattern ... is that a pattern ... there's one ... nah ... maybe ... hey, look at that ... "
> ...


I won't emulate or speculate on the gas.


----------



## smoke665 (May 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> . Still driving.



You're diving and posting to TPF, and my wife thinks I'm to distracted when driving


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > . Still driving.
> ...


I was parked, still am.


----------



## smoke665 (May 10, 2017)

Drive safe! Have a 1500 mile 4 day round trip over a long weekend starting Friday.


----------



## Gary A. (May 10, 2017)

Add a few more miles and you'd be here!


----------



## smoke665 (May 10, 2017)

@Gary A. Granddaughter college graduation.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 10, 2017)

1. Another view of 3





2. Another vertical




3. Combo pattern / landscape




Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

